# Tiffany Lynn: Tight Shirt, Chubby Belly (Youtube Video)



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 27, 2007)

A new video I made tonight =)

Please Rate and Favorite <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8WHKXz-g0o


----------



## golden_buddha (May 27, 2007)

You are cute as hell.


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 27, 2007)

golden_buddha said:


> You are cute as hell.



Thank you very much


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 27, 2007)

looks like the vid has been taken down. i always miss the fun stuff


----------



## 1300 Class (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, its been taken down.


----------



## Totmacher (May 28, 2007)

Which term of use'dja violate, cutie? I'm sure the vid was great. Can't wait 'till it gets reposted.


----------



## Seth Warren (May 28, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Which term of use'dja violate, cutie? I'm sure the vid was great. Can't wait 'till it gets reposted.


 
Probably the unwritten "YouTube community rule" that fat women aren't allowed to be sexy. More videos get flagged and pulled this way.


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 28, 2007)

Yea..it got removed =(

boo!!

I'll post it somewhere else =P


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 28, 2007)

Here...I uploaded it to Dailymotion


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x23tsc_tiffany-lynn-tight-shirt-chubby-bel


----------



## Midna (May 28, 2007)

Try Veoh. Love your vids.


----------



## hawkeye (May 28, 2007)

you are getting rejected more than a 9th grade nerd on homecoming week.


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 28, 2007)

Gah...!!

Deleted off Dailymotion too...

I uploaded to photobucket...Though, for some reason a couple people are having problems getting to the link....It keeps taking them to a photobucket homepage. 

But it seems to work for the majority =)
Hopefully they don't remove it too.  

http://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w97/Tiffany4206918/?action=view&current=tightshirtchubbybelly.flv


----------



## Seth Warren (May 29, 2007)

SexybbwTiffanyLynn said:


> Gah...!!
> 
> Deleted off Dailymotion too...
> 
> ...



Provocative, yes. Pornographic, no - unless one wants to define images one can already see in dozens of music videos in heavy rotation as "pornographic." These so-called "TOS violations" are nothing more than fat-phobia laid naked, the worst type of selective puritanism.


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 30, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Provocative, yes. Pornographic, no - unless one wants to define images one can already see in dozens of music videos in heavy rotation as "pornographic." These so-called "TOS violations" are nothing more than fat-phobia laid naked, the worst type of selective puritanism.



Yes..I agree.

Although...I just realized today that It didn't get deleted off dailymotion.

If you don't have an account there, it says the content was removed because someone flagged the video, lol.

If you have an account, and you're over 18, you can view it.

But still...I agree. I don't see why youtube would have taken it off. I see tons of videos that are more sexually explicit and they're not taken down.

*sigh*

oh well.


----------



## fatnhappymax (May 30, 2007)

Lovely video. You're adorable.


----------



## USANDTHEM (May 30, 2007)

you are beautiful.
just the right size and just enough to leave some for the imagination.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 30, 2007)

whoa, thats hot :wubu:


----------



## marlowegarp (May 30, 2007)

That's cute. Though with all the bans, I was expecting a BBW snuff film.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2007)

SexybbwTiffanyLynn said:


> Yea..it got removed =(
> 
> boo!!
> 
> I'll post it somewhere else =P


You're not the only one...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 30, 2007)

I finally saw it on photobucket.

Very nice, Tiffany. 

Not at all pornographic, just very sexy and appealing.

You have a wonderful belly and did a great video.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Koldun (May 31, 2007)

:smitten: 

Yummy, very nice.


----------



## Totmacher (May 31, 2007)

Well worth the wait :eat2: .


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 31, 2007)

fatnhappymax said:


> Lovely video. You're adorable.



Thank you!


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 31, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Well worth the wait :eat2: .



hehe...well, I hope so!


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 31, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> That's cute. Though with all the bans, I was expecting a BBW snuff film.



haha...Yea...It wasn't too risque.

Youtube is just Anti-fatties, that's all, LOL.


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (May 31, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I finally saw it on photobucket.
> 
> Very nice, Tiffany.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you were finally able to see it! =)

I try to leave a little to the imagination...


----------



## trainguy (May 31, 2007)

That's about as much fun as you can have with your clothes on! Very sexy and very appealing, Tiffany. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aireman (Jun 2, 2007)

Why would something as purely sexy as this video, with no more skin than any beer commercial, be removed is beyond me. That being said you definatly rasied the uhhhh..... temp in my place...ya that's it. VERY hot!:smitten:


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 2, 2007)

was removed T-T


----------



## SexybbwTiffanyLynn (Jun 3, 2007)

TheNowhereMan said:


> was removed T-T



What link did you go to??

The photobucket link?

If so, its still there.

If you went to the dailymotion link, You have to make an account with dailymotion before you can view it


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 3, 2007)

Always love her videos she has a nice round belly


----------



## dum de dum (Dec 8, 2007)

hey tiffany. im a big fan.
your absolutely stunning, and love you to pieces!!!

keep up the good work

xxx


----------



## Mack27 (Dec 8, 2007)

Its gone off photo-bucket now, terms of service violation.


----------



## Mack27 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok, I went and made an account at dailymotion just to see this, I rated it 5 stars and its my one and only favorite.


----------



## bexy (Dec 8, 2007)

*definitely gone off photobucket!! whats everyones prob with this vid!?? yet we can see 2 girls 1 cup freely, but a sexy belly gets pulled everywhere its put up gah!*


----------



## Stealth (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, um, wow, that was quite a vieo Tiff. Made me uncomfortable.


Rating:


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 9, 2007)

Lovely. You're so hot. <3


----------



## -DarkMoon- (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeaaa, You've got Toumas from Nightwish as your screen background, Nightwish rules!

I'm still working on viewing your video, it won't load on my computer


----------

